# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Might and May

## Doomer

What is the difference between these modal verbs?

----------


## Lampada

> What is the difference between these modal verbs?

 *Might* - more often expresses probability, possibility,  *may* - permission, possibility

----------


## Doomer

How different would be
"might have happened"
and
"may have happened"

----------


## Eric C.

> How different would be
> "might have happened"
> and
> "may have happened"

 If you can speak Russian, then stick to that: the difference is roughly as the difference between "это могло (тогда) случиться" and "возможно, это (тогда) случилось". And one more thing, the second one can be replaced with the first one in this regard, but not vice versa.

----------


## zedeeyen

The bad news is the differences between _might_ and _may_ are complex and subtle. The good news is that very few English speakers understand the differences properly anyway, and even fewer will notice or care if a foreigner muddles them up. 
In general, use "may" to refer to permission and "might" to refer to possibility, and you won't go far wrong.

----------


## Doomer

Thank you

----------

